# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Valeur DATE = 0000-00-00 00:00:00 (MySQL)

## helrick

Salut
Je paramtre une nouvelle table dans MySQL. J'utilse un champ de type DATETIME. D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, il devrait m'afficher la date  chaque insertion. 
Voici un exemple :
Num, Nom, Prnom, Titre, Date
59, Glen, Close, Martolle, 0000-00-00 00:00:00 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi la date ne s'crit pas.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

----------


## Mogwa

Ton champ datetime ne se rempli par automatiquement  l'insertion. Il faut, lors de ton INSERT, spcifier par exemple champ_date = NOW()

----------


## koopajah

Tu veux que la date se mette a jour automatiquement a l'insertion ou tu l'insres toi meme?

Dans le second cas, c'est que tu ne l'as pas passe dans le bon format, il faut la donner en aaaa-mm-jj hh:mm:ss

Le plus simple reste de lui affecter une valeur en utilisant la fonction NOW() de mysql

----------

